# Oh please dont bite me!



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright... So I went to petco with Kono today to get her some diapers since we ran out. So we were walking down the main aisle to the back and this (I'd say) 16 year old girl comes out of a side aisle with her coffee in her hand and says "Oh please dont bite me!" (And she wasn't saying it to be funny) Now Kono was sniffing the ground with her tail wagging when she said that and I was like "What?! WHY!" She wasnt snarling or growling... I found it rude that someone would say that... I know people are sometimes scared of dogs especially a GSD. But kono was minding her own business plus she's fluffy and in a diaper... She may have moved closer to that aisle but still. I think that people can act scared and walk the other way if they want but dont scream "Oh please dont bite me!" so that everyone in the store thinks theres is a vicious dog walking around... 

Has this ever happened to you? And how so?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

C'mon - just think of it as funny andyou won't get so upset about it! Could be insulting I realize, but don't forget; many people are scared to death of any big dog and twice as much of a GSD!

Just say to the person something nice, or maybe just say to your dog - "Ok, come over here so you don't scare the nice lady (kid).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Or how about "GET EM" -- just kidding , of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

codmaster said:


> C'mon - just think of it as funny andyou won't get so upset about it! Could be insulting I realize, but don't forget; many people are scared to death of any big dog and twice as much of a GSD!
> 
> Just say to the person something nice, or maybe just say to your dog - "Ok, come over here so you don't scare the nice lady (kid).





codmaster said:


> Or how about "GET EM" -- just kidding , of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha Yes Im trying to get over it but I mean like I dont go to the zoo and say "AHH GIRAFFE!!" (I hate giraffes dont ask why I just do) You dont go somewhere that you know that something you are afraid of and then not be aware of your surroundings so that you get scared... You get what Im saying. Haha! Get em... Ive said that before in my house and she started to chase me  haha need to work on that


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why is the dog wearing diapers ??????


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

had to go back and make sure I read that right . yes , diapers for a dog , and the dog was wearing diapers in the store, and the cafeine buzzed 16 year old coffee swilling girl didn't say anything about the diapers ...


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I assume the dog would be in season? it's the only reason I can think of for diapers.

The girl probably didn't mean to be rude at all, people often say silly things if they get a fright or are scared 
At least she didn't laugh at your dog for wearing a doggy diaper - THAT would have been much more insulting


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not funny but i'm lol.



Mooch said:


> I assume the dog would be in season? it's the only reason I can think of for diapers.
> 
> The girl probably didn't mean to be rude at all, people often say silly things if they get a fright or are scared
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never owned a female but perhaps she's in heat, thus the need for diapers? Just a guess:shrug:

I was walking my boy on leash and a mother with her toddler saw us coming and crossed the street...I assumed because of my boy even tho he was walking nicely just looking around. I just kind of laughed inside.

Let the comment roll...


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

One time I walked out my door to take jasmine potty. A couple were walking down the walkway to ther apartment so I gathered up the slack and waited for them to pass. I figured no one would want a GSD they didn't know sniffing them and I thought it was the proper thing to do. 
The girl looks at me and tells me I'm scaring her ecause I tightened up on my dog. And she had the most serious, scared face. She then does a big loop to avoid us..
So much for being curitious


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop being sensitive about people commenting about
your dog. i bet the girls remarks didn't bother Kono.

i was leaving the woods one day walking towards
my car. a mother and daughter were walking towards 
their car. our paths crossed. as my dog an i neared
them the mother says " does he bite"? the daughter
(12 to 15 yrs old) jumps behind her mother and grabs
her coat and says "he's a child eater, mom". i start
laughing and the daughter starts laughing. the mother
looks at me and says "i guess he wouldn't be out here if he bites".


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

One time I had my very well mannered red Doberman in Petsmart. A woman and her small child came down our aisle, stopped and asked if they could pet her. I said, yes, she'd love it. 

As the woman is petting Tessa, she asks what kind of dog she is.

Ummm "a Doberman" I said. She jumped up and away from Tess, like I had announced she was a rattlesnake. Good grief. I guess since she was RED & rust, and not the stereotypical black & rust, that she didn't recognize the breed. And yes, she was docked and cropped. Classic Doberman.

People are weird. Especially in places like Petsmart, lol.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah Kono is in heat and I had to grab some diapers and since we are good pals with the people who work at the small Unleashed (by Petco) store I thought I'd might let them say hi to her.

Yeah I got worked up for a moment, but I kinda laugh at it now.  Haha Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

May be the girl was bitten my gsd before, you never know so don't jump to conclusions....some people are afraid of scissors so you tell me whats normal or not hahhaha. I don't get offended when somebody says things like that I actually like it.. keeps people away from me and my dog who just want to mind our own business its a gsd afterall not a golden retriever.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

We've certainly had our share of people who were scared. I used to take Gunner to Petsmart just about everyday to socialize and train in the store. He was about 5 or 6 months old before the "change" in attitude happened. To the people, not Gunner.  

Since it was winter it was much warmer and we could work for longer periods in the store. 
We worked on his commands, his manners etc.
People would literally jump out of the way. I'd over hear parents warn their child about the "dangerous" dog.  Seriously? 
I decided that rather than get mad, I'd let his actions speak for him.
I'd pass people and guess what? Nothing happened. 

Every so often a dog would react to us and bark (and it was usually it a small dog) and Gunner would bark back. Guess who's bark was louder? 
The looks we got were downright funny. I swear people thought that Gunner was going to kill their little dog. The prejudices against out breed are ridiculous sometimes, but I've learned to accept it and move on.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't take offence to it I find it funny. People do it to Chief ALL the time. The funniest one is where I was walking in Home Depot (they allow dogs) and we were walking around and they lady came around the corner and screamed loud and said OMG if thats not a GSD i don't know what is she put her hands up in the air like I was a cop or something the she was saying under her breath please don't eat me, please don't eat me.

Every time I walk him if im walking him outside towards someone they will cross the street and pass me on the other side of the side walk then cross back. 

I had a lady at my work see him and she freaked I mean Chief was being petted by one of my coworkers and wagging his tail and we were far from her and she jumped up on the counter saying he was going to eat her leg off

I also get people to follow me in petstores I can hear them behind me walking about how beautiful he is and how they would love to pet him then I turn around and say you can pet him if you want hes friendly then most of the time they go uh um no that's okay

I have also had a lady trip when we came around an isle in petsmart she go so scared when she saw him. It happens all the time I just find it funny, because Chief just wagging his tail and excited to be out. I to have heard people warn kids or their other family members, to not get close to that dog hes a viscous killer. Really? lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I was at a dog show in Hot Springs a few months ago, and was standing ringside with Carly, watching a different breed. 

A woman and her husband walked by me, and the woman LOUDLY said "oh, no, a German Shepherd! Those dogs can kill you!". She was acting like a lunatic, frankly. Her husband kept trying to shut her up, but she just kept going on and on. Good grief, lady! You are at a DOG SHOW...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> I was at a dog show in Hot Springs a few months ago, and was standing ringside with Carly, watching a different breed.
> 
> A woman and her husband walked by me, and the woman LOUDLY said "oh, no, a German Shepherd! Those dogs can kill you!". She was acting like a lunatic, frankly. Her husband kept trying to shut her up, but she just kept going on and on. Good grief, lady! You are at a DOG SHOW...


 
Should say softly under your breath "Yes, they can but at least they won't eat you".


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't remember a time when anyone actually commented that she was dangerous, but I've had people act like she was about ready to eat them, their children, etc. I ignore it, and actually sometimes appreciate it. I'm not in a habit of telling anyone and everyone she's friendly. I don't tell them she's mean, but one of the benefits of having a shepherd (especially when you're a young, single, female, aka me) is the fact that they can keep unsavory people at bay just by being a shepherd.

I have the oposite problem when I take her to petsmart. There are the people that are afraid of her, but they usually just move away from her, but there are so many people that just feel free to reach down and pet her. I'm not a fan of that. She's not a biter, but the potential is always there, and I don't like people messing with her without permission. I like to be in control of her interactions with others. I also almost never let unfamiliar children pet her. Again, she's not a biter, but kids are unpredictable and I don't take any unnecessary chances. 

I would just chalk this up to a mildly agitating experience and have fun with your pup with people who enjoy her and not worry about the people who don't.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Should say softly under your breath "Yes, they can but at least they won't eat you".


:rofl:


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

DTS said:


> One time I walked out my door to take jasmine potty. A couple were walking down the walkway to ther apartment so I gathered up the slack and waited for them to pass. I figured no one would want a GSD they didn't know sniffing them and I thought it was the proper thing to do.


I do the same thing, even if I'm outside walking down the street. There are people who aren't receptive to dogs, even if they are friendly. You did the right thing. Don't take it so hard. There are a lot of stupid people out there.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had people refuse to walk past Jerry while we've been out walking, stating that he'd bite their legs off.

I've also had people randomly accuse my ten pound dog of being a biter, so whatever. Some people are just weird about dogs or certain breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been asked if Fiona will bite when out on a walk. I say all dogs bite, but Fiona won't bite you unless you try to hurt me.


Fiona Von Sandstein. Service dog.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

There's always someone afraid of the Big Bad GSD. 

Last time at the vet - we'd been asked 3 times if Ziva bites. She's lying on the floor with a sock monkey hanging out of her mouth. Non-menacing. Just a big dog. Some lady came in with a barking slipper - she asked if Ziva would eat her little poof-dog.

I told her, "No, she's already eaten today." The woman took her fru-fru dog & sat on the oppostie end of the waiting room.

20 years working with vets & not once did I ever get bitten by a large dog. It's the small ones that always wanted to crawl up our arms with their teeth. a la Naploean.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I always love the LOUD fake whisper to their small dogs, THAT dog will EAT you. I usually fake whisper just as LOUD to Dazzle, they don't know you prefer (insert whatever small breed their dog isn't). If it's a chihuahua I say they don't know you prefer poodles or whatever. Some laugh others just scuttle away. LOL


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO at these stories! Nice to hear I'm not alone in the sarcastic come backs. My favourite is just like Oliver's Mama ... nope, she's eaten today, so don't worry. 

When Ky was a puppy people were all over her, now, nope ... they just look at her and walk around ... I just roll my eyes and say whatever ... I would get it if my dog wasn't under control ... heck I'll skirt around someone whose dog is taking them for a walk ... but when someone is walking with their dog and it is completely under control? I just sigh and roll my eyes and keep walking!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My girls were classic black and tan, and everyone half a mile away would ooh and ahhh and come running to pet the doggy. And the bitch puppy could either care less that other humans lived in the world, or would prefer that other humans did NOT live in the world. But my boy, Rushie, was a dark blanket back mostly black pup. 

Rushie LOVED people of all sizes, shapes, ages, etc. He would literally do anything for pets. And everyone was afraid of him. Maybe his teeth gleamed more against his black muzzle. I don't know. He could play the wolf in Little Red Riding Hood, "my what big ears you have... my what big teeth you have..." 

Anyway, one day when the pup was 4 months old, this fellow who was at least two of me -- no small feat, yells from across the parking lot, "Does that dog bite?!?" I yelled back, "He is a puppy!" And he yelled back that I need to keep him over there. For crying out loud, I was pretty ticked and brought my story here and got slapped about. "Maybe he had been bitten." Well, maybe. I have been bitten and I am not a wuss. People these days are looking for any excuse to be whiny or traumatized. 

If someone ever yells something like that again, I am going to yell back, "Does he have teeth?!?" or "Only men who ask me questions?"


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh! That will help the GSD rep!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

selzer said:


> If someone ever yells something like that again, I am going to yell back, "Does he have teeth?!?" or "Only men who ask me questions?"


I sometimes say "only stupid people" which makes me laugh because some people hesitate and others say "oh...." and walk away. The people who apparently know they aren't "stupid" jump right in and pet.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Our dogs always bark at our postman . . .they bark when anyone comes to the door. And whenever I open the door he practically screams "CAREFUL OF THE DOGS!!!!" I've told him that they are perfectly friendly to anyone as long as I am there and tell them the person is okay. It doesn't help. Every time with the "CAREFUL OF THE DOGS!!" I mean, this poor man is really not cut out for a job where he has to go knock on people's doors. The other day he handed me a package and said "Three dogs!!" in a disapproving voice.

I didn't have the heart to tell him there are four of them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I always take into consideration that I don't know these people. Who knows what has happened to them? Maybe they've been attacked by a GSD before, and they now have a phobia. It's no reason to be rude, but regardless. 

Yeah, I've been bitten, but I wasn't scared of any dog to start with and just because I can get attacked by a dog and still love them, doesn't mean the next person can. My brother is just recently getting over his fear of dogs after being bitten as a kid, and chased down a couple of other times by golden retrievers. 
Crickets, those camel back ones, terrify me. Because growing up my brothers used to torment me with them and even as an adult, I cannot get over it just because I know they can't hurt me, I will get hysterical. You can't control a phobia. I can imagine there are people like that with dogs, and they have more reason to be afraid.

And also, I don't let me dogs, any of them, get near a person I don't know if they haven't asked to see the dog. I don't know how they're going to react and a knee-jerk reaction from a scared person could seriously harm my dog.


I've certainly had these experiences, but instead of getting my feelings hurt I talk to the people if they will let me. The little girl in my avatar in one case, a small boy and his dad were walking and he was telling the kid not to get near my dog, because they're a vicious breed and you can't trust them, and I told him she certainly wasn't mean, she loved kids, and Pit Bulls in general are people-friendly, and we ended up with his kid hugging on her and me and the dad talking. Other times, the people just ignore me, but it won't hurt my dogs' feelings os it won't hurt mine. It does aggravate me, though, when people spread ignorance out of fear.


----------

